# Why Do Restrictive Gun Laws Make Society More violent?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A good an accurate read. Dr. Samenow is spot on when it comes to criminals and their mindset.



> As Dr. Stanton Samenour says in his 'Inside the Criminal Mind lecture series, a criminal would say that that when he enters a room, everything he sees belongs to him. He only has to take it.
> 
> Dr. Samenour also points out that a criminal lifestyle choice. No one is forcing young kids who think they are both immortal and priveleg3ed to stick up convenience stores. The young thugs make that lifestyle choice all by themselves. And all too often the fact that the choice they made was the wide and beautifully decorated Highway to Hell.
> 
> The factor that decides that choice is usually "Fear of prompt and appropriate punishment, according the the Carter Justice Departments "Wright Ross Report.That punishment can come at the scene and time of the crime, at the hands of the intended victim; or later by the courts and prisons of our "criminal justice system."







Why Do Restrictive Gun Laws Make Society More violent? | Extrano's Alley


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Give ‘me an inch and they’ll take a mile rings true.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It is an excellent video, but I had to skip some parts, for sake of time.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Because the outlaws think that when the law abiding folks fall for that crap-- their job is easier!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

One only has to look to Chicago to realize strict gun control does nothing to slow crime. But, getting the guns ain't about crime, is it?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

When governments confiscate the power of the people to fight back, governments' violence against the people increases. Cases in point: Hitler, Stalin, Pol Pot, Mao Tse-Tung etc. Governments have murdered many more people than criminals down through the centuries.


----------

